# Pflueger Salt



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Has anyone got or played with a Pflueger Salt reel (or heard any good/bad things). Was looking at my rods and seem to be missing a reel Was thinking one of these in the larger size to go on my 6-8kg rod. Saw them on the BCF site for $159 http://www.purefishing.com.au/reels/ pflueger/spin/salt/


----------



## Iseered (Oct 25, 2010)

GoneFishin,
I purchase a Salt 040SW as a second Barra spin reel to my Sradic 4000FI. When I was in store I compared it to the Daiwa and Shimano price equivelants and was impressed by its apparent robustness to said rivals. This is the advantage of buying in store. Please don't take offence if you buy online, as I prefer the touch and feel of buying instore. The reel is marginally heavy for a reel in this this class, but has better line capacity than my Sradic. I've ended up fishing with it quite a lot
recently with no real gripes. It didn't come with a spare spool or any flash booklet(?) Got mine for $148 from Tackle Warehouse Camphill.


----------

